# soundmagic E10 or JVC HAFX1X Headphone Xtreme . which to buy ??



## rkoforever90 (Jul 14, 2013)

friends ive shortlisted these two after some research .iam bass head so id prefer bass along with decent audio quality.  which of these in ear headphones will be a better option to purchase.

(currently i have  sennheiser CX180,skullcandy Lnkd both of which has disappointing bass)


----------



## josin (Jul 14, 2013)

I will take E10 any day even if its double the price of JVC HAFX1X. ( If you choose A bass heavy headphone you have to scarifies on other aspects say mid ( being muddy) and vocals)

Please see this before you buy anything

This headphone will be good for your purpose


----------



## ratul (Jul 15, 2013)

+1 to E10....
it has got good amount of lows, but you call yourself basshead, so can't say that will it be able to satisfy you or not, i find bass in E10 just right for me, not too overpowering other sounds, nor too recessed, but amongst the two you provided, E10 is the choice..


----------

